# pre doped fittings



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

when you guys get pre taped or doped fittings (t&p valves for example) do you use them as is? i get a wire brush and clean them down to the brass and do it all over again with tape and dope. am i too anal?








paul


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

I do the same, 

I like do dope my own crap, I never let my helpers flux my fittings either, I have to do that myself too.

I think you get to a point in your career when you start getting super anal, I know I am


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

to anal. Sometime time is key and to strip it down and redo it looks like a waste of time to me.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I just add my own without cleaning the old off


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Same here I just add tape then pipe dope on top of there existing.


----------



## richfield (Oct 29, 2008)

same


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

same


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

******* said:


> I do the same,
> 
> I like do dope my own crap, I never let my helpers flux my fittings either, I have to do that myself too.
> 
> I think you get to a point in your career when you start getting super anal, I know I am


 

I am super anal also! I take all the existing off and re-do it my own way. The longer I am in the trade, the worse I get. I am so picky I will probably never have employee's


----------

